

The Last Question by Isaac Asimov - alexyes
http://joel.mn/post/115934449783/the-last-question-by-isaac-asimov

======
yoda_sl
Funny how that one is coming back again and again:

\- 3 years ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3691113](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3691113)

\- 6 years ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=595419](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=595419)

\- 1 year ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6752785](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6752785)

\- 5 years ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1078831](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1078831)

\- 7 months ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8376716](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8376716)

And so on... [minor edit for text]

------
_kst_
This story was first published in 1956. As far as I know, it's still under
copyright (I don't know whether the copyright is owned by Asimov's estate, by
the publisher, or by someone else).

~~~
alexyes
You're right it is still under copyright. No harm intended

------
gsibble
One of my favorite short stories.

